# When to go from 3x to 2x a day



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout is 6 months old. He is still eating three times a day, usually 1 1/2 - 2 cups of food each time. Should I still continue doing this, or should he be going down to 2 x a day at some point in the near future.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Stay with the 3X unless he is getting fat.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Our 6.5m old pup, Pumpkin, eats 2x per day. She never went for the 3 meals per day. She gets 1 1/2 cup per feeding, & she doesn't always eat that ??? The strangest/pickets dog I have ever seen!! If Scout is a good weight, I would wait until he's 9m + before cutting back to 2.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah same here. Copper will have days where he will eat 3X and others it's only 1X. So, I always make sure he has food. ;D The nutritional/powder added to make a gravy is sometimes the only way he will eat.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

We went from 3x a day to 2x when Darwin was 4 months


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Linescreamer--what kind of nutritional powder do you use for Copper? Pumpkin is just plain weird about food, & I'm always on the look out for something to entice her to eat. Some of her food looks better than what I pull out of the crock pot after soccer. Pumpkin takes 5m to decide to even get up and give it a sniff  ! Our weiner dog would happily clear out a 10lb bag of Field Trial in those 5m if given the chance.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Nupro-Natural...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1299857936&sr=1-30


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I went from 3x a day with Kobi to self-feeding. It was like a light switch went on or something, suddenly he went from eating like a pig 3x a day to not paying much attention to his food. This was on the 1st kind of food he had, he tried another and is now on a 3rd, so it's not the food at all. He was eating so little I even got a 2nd bowl to keep upstairs, since he seems to like to be near me when he eats, and I don't want to sit in the kitchen all night long.

Lats night he downed an entire bowl of food at once at like 9:30. It is rare for him to eat that much at once, or even in a day, and doing it at night is even more unusual! Whatever, I just refilled the bowl and he picked out a few more pieces of kibble.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

yea, we feed Axie 3x a day also, however he is the opposite, he was such a picky eater the first 4 months and now at 5 months he just suddenly inhales his food, I even started putting something in his bowl to make him slow down when he's eating. I will eventually start feeding hime 2x a day.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We switched Holley to 2x per day just before 6 months because she became so picky. We recently switched her to self-feeding as well because she is still so picky. We have tried 6 different types of puppy food with no luck so now she eats when she is hungry. We took Gunnr's advice on this and Holley seems to take the same lead as one of his girls. She eats during the night many times. It is weird but at least she is eating. I am hoping we will have better luck with finding a food she loves when she goes to adult food in 3 1/2 months.


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Semper is still on 3 meals per day at 15 months. The dog walker puts his lunch down for him when he gets back from his walk, he eats, then he sleeps. Less pressure on us to get home as we know he wont be hungry and I think it breaks his day up a bit. He still only weighs 22 kilos and is a slim jim, so he's not getting fat on it. I think we'll stick with it unless he chubs up! or anyone has any advice to the contrary....


----------

